# Shows for Indiana and surrounding



## JaLyn

Annual Michiana Goat Breeders Association ADGA Show
Columbia City, IN
2 Ring Show Jr. & Sr. Does
Judges- Doug Thomas & Trisha Rash

4 Ring Show om Ft Wayne Contact Beth Wood
Date TBD will be on sat penciled in for sept 7 & 8 but not a defenite yet.
it is 2 Rings of Nigerians only and sunday is an ADGA 2 ring show for all breeds some r (AOP)

Hoosier Classic
2 Rings in Richmond IN on June 8 & 9th

Usually Eastern Indiana open is at Richmond 2 weeks after Hoosier 1 Ring

ADGA Show at Horse Cave Ky
Nigerians JR & SR on May 4th 
Judge Juli Hoffman

Johnson County IN open show
Sunday May 12th at Fairgrounds in Franklin IN
One Ring Seperately Sanctioned ADGA JR & SR doe shows And an AOP division fwill be sanctioned for Nigerians and Sable Saanens
$5.00 per goat $3.00 per pen
Starts at 9:00 (i think)

Thats all i have so far.


----------



## JaLyn

*Mid Ohio Dairy Goat Association Annual Classic*​May 10 & 11, 2013 at the Clark County Fairgrounds, Springfield- OH.
2 Ring ADGA Sanctioned Sr Doe, Jr Doe & Buck Show
Buck Show Friday evening May 10, 2013 7 pm
Doe Show Saturday May 11, 2013 8 am
Specialties: Nigerian Dwarf & 
Judges: Tim Ness & Yvonne Blosser 
holding a raffle, silent auction for doe for each specialty breed, Friday night pizza party, food for sale, camping available
Contact; Amy Gran or Sue Smart 
More info at: http://www.modga.org​
*Western Reserve Dairy Goat Association*​May 18 & 19, 2013, Burton, Ohio - Geauga County Fairgrounds
Judges: Dan Laney & Yvonne Blosser 
Friday - milk out for Sat. One day milk test
Sat - Showmanship 9am, 1 ring Sr does, 1 ring Jr does, 2 rings of Bucks. 
Sun -, 1 ring Sr does, 1 ring Jr does, 
Contact: Marcia Keller
More info on the WRDGA - http://www.western-reserve-dga.org/index.htm​
South West Ohio Dairy Goat Association Spring Classic Show
May 25 & 26, 2013 at the Highland County Fairgrounds, Hillsboro, OH. 
Fri- Milk out for One day milk test
Saturday - Double Sanctioned Sr & Jr Doe Youth Show with BIS prize money, judge Trish Rash; 3 ring Buck show, with judges Jennifer Lohman-Peterman, Susan Barker & Trish Rash.. Milk test. Gift certificates for youth that enter and show the most goats and for the youth that travels the most miles.

Sunday - Double Sanctioned 2 ring Sr & Jr Doe show, with judges Jennifer Lohman-Peterman & Susan Barker. Food available for sale on site, Raffle & Silent Auction tables. Camping available

For more info contact Lisa Begley at 937-725-0129 or [email protected]
More info at http://swodga.odga.org/ Show entry form here: Coming Soon Show flyer here: Coming Soon

North East Ohio Dairy Goat Association Annual Show
June 7 & 8, 2013 at the Wayne Co. Fairgrounds in Wooster, OH
Three ring buck show Friday, Saturday youth showmanship and 2 rings of junior and senior does
Judges: Daniel Considine, David Funk & Robin Saum
Contact: Deb Gray 330-262-4123 or [email protected]
More info at http://www.neodga.com

*Ohio Dairy Goat Association Buckeye Classic* June 1& 2, 2013 at the Clark County- Springfield, OH.
2 ring, double sanctioned Senior & Junior Doe show, Youth show, 2 Ring buck show ODGA Futurity
Judges: , Youth Juli Huffman, Open show: Erin Griner & Patricia Ricotta
Contact: Julie Lucas or Lisa Begley Show Flyer HERE Entry Form 
More info on show http://www.odga.org/buckeyeclassic_main.html More info on the Sale - TBA July 6-13, 2013 - ADGA National Show - St Paul Minnesota: Minnesota FairgroundsJuly 18-20, 2013 OSF- Ohio State Fair - Columbus, OHODGA Membership & Directors Meeting - October 27, 2013 - Columbus OH 1:00 pm Audit starts at 12 noon


----------



## JaLyn

Tri-State Dairy Show at VanWert June 15 & 16 Fathers Day week-end at VanWert County Fairgrounds
I will edit all these when i have names for you to contact.


----------



## JaLyn

For alot of these shows I listed you need to contact Marianne L. Ingle to receieve a show packet or it will be available online at www.idga.net

There will also be a show in Washington Indiana, Hoosier Rutfest Buck Show only All breeds Some Standard breeds will be AOP 2 Rings Sept 21. IF you have FB you can look them up under Hoosier Rutfest. The people that throw this are Kate & Ben Helms

Also Indiana Dairy Goat Association (IDGA) has a FB page as well as a website that shows will be listed along with National Goat Expo (for the one in IL) has a FB page there is also ADGA DAiry Goat Shows in USA Fb page.


----------



## JaLyn

I am updating info as I have it so I don't have several posts..Also i will change dates if they are changed so make sure you double check before you put on your calender.


----------



## Paige

Just thought I would say that the Tri-State show in Van Wert is always a blast! All breeds are sanctioned for does this year and we are paying back too!


----------



## caprine crazy

Thank you for posting this Christy! Are you going to any of them?


----------



## JaLyn

Yes just not sure which ones yet. I know being new like me it's hard to figure out where to look to even find where shows were at so thought i'd post what I can find into on for others. So that said thank you and your welcome 
Paige Do you throw that one?


----------



## HoosierShadow

Is this for Dairy goats only? Or for every breed?


----------



## caprine crazy

I think this just for dairy goats, Candice.


----------



## JaLyn

Yes Dairy if you need help with finding for boer let me know and i will ask around for ya or at least see if i can point you towards someone who will know.


----------

